# Tarifvertrag IG Metall Verhandlung



## MaxDan (15 Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben,

ich bin zurzeit in einem Bewerbungsprozess, bei dem der Vertrag tarifgebunden sein soll. Ich habe im Internet versucht mich schlau zu machen aber die Sache ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar.
Die Situation: Aktuell bekomme ich 5000x12=60k ohne jegliche Zusatzleistung. Bei der eventuelle Stelle heißt es Entgeltgruppe 8 Bayern Stufe 1 = 3800.
Laut dem Personalberater sollte das praktisch keine Verschlechterung darstellen, da man letztendlich ungefähr (3800*13)*1,12= ca. 55k bekommt und in einem Jahr steigt man auf Stufe B automatisch. Außerdem unter Berücksichtigung die 35 Stunden Woche und andere Vorteile des Tarifvertrags ist man zumindest auf dem gleichen Niveau wie vorher, meint er.
Macht diese Berechnung so Sinn eurer Meinung nach? Oder werde ich da verlockt?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2021)

Die Rechnung an sich kann schon stimmen.

Als was bewirbst du dich?
Wieviel Berufserfahrung hast du.
Evtl. ist bei der EG-Einstufung Luft nach oben.


----------



## MaxDan (15 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Rechnung an sich kann schon stimmen.
> 
> Als was bewirbst du dich?
> Wieviel Berufserfahrung hast du.
> Evtl. ist bei der EG-Einstufung Luft nach oben.


@Blockmove 
SPS-Programmierer mit 5 Jahren Erfahrung. Kann man normalerweise die Gruppe verhandeln? Ist nicht für eine bestimmte Stelle festgelegt?


----------



## der_schmuu (15 Juli 2021)

Moin.
Was ich aktuell nicht verstehe bei deiner Berechnung ist der Zusatz x1,12. Was hat es mit diesen zusäzlichen 12% auf sich?
Ich selbst würde inzwischen nicht mehr das Brutto Gehalt als Wechsel-Indikator angeben:

- was ist dein aktueller Fahrweg, was dein neuer? Ich selbst bin vor etwas mehr als zwei Jahren von 140km täglich auf 30km Fahrweg runter gegangen.  heißt ich hab täglich über eine Stunde mehr Freizeit für mich. Ganz zu schweigen von den Fixkosten für den PKW
- was ist dein aktueller Stundenlohn und was dein neuer?
- Wie sind die Aufstiegschancen aktuell und wie die in der neuen Firma (ich weiß schwer zu beurteilen).

Eventuell gibt es ja auch von der Firm noch Zusätze, wie Fitnessstudio, Jobbike, "Corporate Benefits" die es aktuell nicht gibt.

Ich für mich würde jeder Zeit eine 35h Woche einer 40h Woche vorziehen, bei gleichem Stundenlohn. Leider macht das heutzutage fast keine Firma mehr.

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juli 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> ...Ich für mich würde jeder Zeit eine 35h Woche einer 40h Woche vorziehen, bei gleichem Stundenlohn....
> Gruß Schmuu


Na wer würde das nicht 😂


----------



## MaxDan (15 Juli 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit der ganzen Sache verwirrt. Die frage Mal anders: Gibt es eine Grundlage zu beurteilen, ob der Einstieg mit 4 Jahren relevanter Erfahrung in die Entgeltgruppe 8 fair ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juli 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit der ganzen Sache verwirrt. Die frage Mal anders: Gibt es eine Grundlage zu beurteilen, ob der Einstieg mit 4 Jahren relevanter Erfahrung in die Entgeltgruppe 8 fair ist?


Vielleicht solltest du auch nicht das Gehalt an erste Stelle setzen. Entscheidener ist doch das Bauchgefühl, bin ich dort richtig,
gefällt mir das Team, kann ich mich dort weiterentwickeln, habe ich evtl. mehr Freizeit durch kürzere Arbeitswege oder weniger Stunden...



> ob der Einstieg mit 4 Jahren relevanter Erfahrung in die Entgeltgruppe 8 fair ist?


4 Jahre ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt, nicht schlecht aber auch kein riesen Grund. Ich sag mal, relevante tiefe Erfahrung hat man irgendwo ab 10j.
Aber das ist auch nur meine persönliche Einschätzung


----------



## Benjamin (15 Juli 2021)

Kannst das auch selbst bei dir durchspielen. Das Stichwort hier wäre ERA TV Niveaubeispiele oder Eingruppierung

http://www2.igmetall.de/cgi-bin/net..._nr=647&p_cmd=CMD_FALLBEISPIELNIVEAUSUCHMASKE

Für verschiedene Teilbereiche gibt es unterschiedliche Punkte - z.B. Ausbildung, Handlungsspielraum, Mitarbeiterführung, ...

Deine Selbsteinschätzung wird normalerweise höher ausfallen, wie der von deinem Chef und Personalchef  😆


----------



## holgermaik (15 Juli 2021)

Hallo Max
Ich würde auch das Geld nicht an erste Stelle setzen, allerdings muss man auch seine Brötchen bezahlen können.
Ich bin auch IGMetall allerdings anderes Bundesland. 35h die Woche ist schon schön. Auch Urlaubs- & Weihnachtsgeld gibt es längst nicht mehr überall, und den höheren Urlaubsanspruch nicht zu vergessen.
Zum Geld: die Zulage von 12% sind variabel. kann auch sein des weniger oder mehr ist.
Mit 3800 Grundgehalt steigen unsere (frischen) Techniker auch ein, allerdings mit 4 Stufen der Erhöhung. Nach der letzten Stufe ist dann aber auch Schluß. Um eine TG höher zu kommen sind dann Quallifizierungen nötig (z.B. Bachelor,... )
Bei tarifgebundenen Unternehmen ist es meistens nicht möglich seinen Lohn selbst zu verhandeln. Hier wird einer Aufgabe einer TG zugeordnet.
Um persöhnliche Fähigkeiten zu differenzieren gibt es dann die Zulage.


----------



## ducati (15 Juli 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> ob der Einstieg mit 4 Jahren relevanter Erfahrung in die Entgeltgruppe 8 fair ist?



also 55000€ für einen Facharbeiter mit 4 Jahren Berufserfahrung für eine 35h Woche find ich schon fair... meine persönliche Meinung

PS: ich kenn da einige Leute die sind das halbe Jahr sonstwo unterwegs und bekommen deutlich weniger...


----------



## holgermaik (15 Juli 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Facharbeiter


Die Grundqualifikation ist ja nicht geklärt. Für einen Facharbeiter stimme ich da voll zu. Auch für einen Techniker ist es m.M.n. ok.


----------



## Wincctia (15 Juli 2021)

Hallo MaxDan, 

als Facharbeiter ohne Fortbildung ( Techniker Meister) ( bitte jetzt aber nicht falsch verstehen)  würde ich eine Era 8 schon als angemessen bezeichne. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Aufgaben an die dir zukommen. Die Berechnung stimmt zumindest für unseren Betrieb im Grundsatz schon. Es gibt aber noch viele Zusatzleistungen wie das neue Transformationsgeld oder den T Zug ( tarifliches Zusatzendgeld)  dieses kannst auch in vielen Fällen Urlaub umwandeln.

und 35h Woche finde ich auch Super! 

was es zumindest etwas zu beachten ist zumindest in den großen Betrieben sind halt die Aufgaben nicht so fordernd wie in kleineren aber daran hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt und wenn du was kannst wird es bald Spannender. 

Gruß tia


----------



## MaxDan (15 Juli 2021)

Lieben Dank für die ganzen hilfreichen Beiträge


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2021)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion hier vergesst ihr einen Aspekt von ERA:
Bei ERA bestimmen die Anforderungen der Stelle die Einstufung und nicht der Titel des Bewerbers.
Ich denke die Meisten hier wissen aus eigener Praxis, dass in unserem Beruf viele Anforderungen zusammenkommen und ein Titel oft nichts über die Eignung aussagt.

Bei ERA spielt die Frage nach der Weiterentwicklung und den Zukunftsaussichten eine wichtige Rolle.
Nennt sich bei unseren Ausschreibungen immer so schön Ziel-EG.
Das Thema sollte auf jeden Fall vorab angesprochen werden.

Elektrokonstrukteure (also nicht nur reine SPS'ler)  können bei unseren bayr. Standorten EG10, vereinzelt auch EG11, erreichen.
In Bayern geht die Skala bis 12.


----------



## ducati (15 Juli 2021)

Ja, generell gehen die Gehälter für gleiche Arbeit in Deutschland schon weit auseinander... mal unabhängig von IG Metall oder ERA...
War ja nach "fair" gefragt


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, generell gehen die Gehälter für gleiche Arbeit in Deutschland schon weit auseinander... mal unabhängig von IG Metall oder ERA...
> War ja nach "fair" gefragt


Das ist definitiv so.
Führt bei uns im Konzern auch immer wieder zu Diskussionen.
Anderes Tarifgebiet bedeutet bis zu 25% Unterschied beim Gehalt und 4 Tage beim Urlaub.


----------



## ducati (15 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv so.
> Führt bei uns im Konzern auch immer wieder zu Diskussionen.
> Anderes Tarifgebiet bedeutet bis zu 25% Unterschied beim Gehalt und 4 Tage beim Urlaub.


Ich meinte eher den osteuropäischen Leiharbeiter gegenüber dem Festangestellten in nem großen Konzern... oder gut bezahlten Freiberufler...
Deshalb ist die Diskussion über "fair" schwierig...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Juli 2021)

Also normalerweise ist bei Era eine Stelle von-bis bewertet. Und die Chefs können einen schon gleich auch auf ne höhere Stufe bzw. mehr Leistungspunkte geben. Das kommt halt darauf an, wie dringend braucht man jemand, was kann der Bewerber schon usw.

Bei uns bekommen SPS Inbetriebnehmer denke ich alles zwischen ERA 9-14 (BaWü). Das kommt dann auf die Erfahrung an, was können die, wie Selbständig sind diese usw... Auch 35h Woche, auf IBN werden das dann meistens mehr, die feiert man dann ab oder bekommt diese ausbezahlt.
Auch das Zusatzgeld usw. gibt es. Aber denke das gibts ja immer wenn der Betrieb nach IG-Metall Tarifvertrag bezahlt.


----------

